# NEW TO THE FORUM!!! ORDERING FROM AMA NEXt WEEK!



## j.boogie (Jul 15, 2014)

I had an AMA rep tell me about you guys on black stone labs forum. I have received a list and cant wait to start my first cycle. AMA will be the first company I order from and I hope the Last. I have looked and looked for a reliable source and I really hope I found it. 
I will be ordering Test-E, Arimidex, and Clomid for a 10 week cycle and either kick starting it with epistane or ending with epistane.
Pretty excited! I'm going to go get blood work done once I order. I haven't done a ph cycle for sometime now so hopefully Im good.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 15, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## j.boogie (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks you guys. Just received some more information from a buddy of mine who competes.
I think im going to try 
Test-E 1-10 Weeks
Dbol 1-4 Weeks
Epistane 8-12 weeks
12.5 aromasin
Clomid for pct

Does this sound like a decent starter Stack. I have ran Epi before. My diet Will Be Super Strict. I mean 100 or lower carbs. Very Lean Meats and lots of Veggies. I will be adding a Fat burner for the first 8 week untill I start my Epi then run a non-stim fat burner for the rest?


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community .. Great choice you made. I'm sure you will have better luck with replies if you post in the right sub forum.. Also include your current stats and goals .. Again welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## j.boogie (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Alot. I will do that!!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum j.boogie. You made the best choice you can by choosing AMA. The quality is second to none along with customer service and the t/a. If you need anything feel free to pm myself, freight train, heavyiron or bama78.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## heckvr4 (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome brother!!

 Great  choice with AMA !


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## j.boogie (Jul 20, 2014)

Sherk said:


> Welcome to the forum j.boogie. You made the best choice you can by choosing AMA. The quality is second to none along with customer service and the t/a. If you need anything feel free to pm myself, freight train, heavyiron or bama78.



THanks Shrek! I appreciate that. I will be asking lots of questions. Want to learn as much as possible. THanks everyone for the welcomes!


----------



## Ampubeast_eddie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey dude I been looking for an AMA rep!!! How did you find a rep?  A buddy of mine has been ordering from them for years but he will not refer me because he's a cheap bastard.. He will order for me but charge me a leg for it( I only have one leg left, no thanks lol). I love their products really good stuff you will
love it... Anyone can help please pm me it will be greatly appreciated

thank you in advance


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

